# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Does any one miss holby having a maternity ward ????

## JustJodi

*Hey gang.. it has been some time now since Holby has had a maternity ward, I wonder if they will ever bring it back as a feature ward, like it was a couple years ago ?????*

----------

